# 

## LAEN

.     ,    . 
   ,      ,      . 
 ,       ,   ". 
      -2 (   . ).  1   7 .
   . .    " - " 
  " -  - "   -2  12.10.
  13,00       .    
   40 .       " ".  500       .         .    
 - . 
   -  3 .  .    
   
       ,   , ,  .       .
г,   "  "   
,             
 .  , ,  .
  ,   ,    .   -  .
,      . 
    :     
 - .   ( )    .   **:           -  :    
̳ :      
    
   -    . 
   :    
     . 
  ,  - . 
       .

----------


## LAEN

,   :   
   :    
,  :   
 :    
 -       
 - .    .    
   , ,  (5 .),  ( 10 .),   . 
      . 
        ,      .     ,          " ". 
  ,   ,   -   ,  -    . 
 ,   (    )        **:        
      :    
    ,  .    
         :   
        -   15,00, 16,00, 17,00  ..  
      . 
³       -  . 
³  ,      -  ...

----------


## Akvarel'

.....
  ,    ,    ,    3- ...    ....,    .          ,      ,  ,   ,   ,   - ,     ...       ,   -  ....
    .

----------


## Tail

?      .      -   ,

----------


## LAEN

> ?      .

  ,       ...

----------


## amanuma



----------


## RAMM

> ,       ...

       ?

----------


## Meladon

!!!!
 90       
 
  
    ,       ...      
 ?  .   ?

----------


## fabulist

,     (  - ,   ..)    ,  ,  .

----------


## LAEN

> ,       ...

  
     -   
<<<------

----------


## Akvarel'

? , , , .   ,   .          ?        .

----------


## LAEN

. 
      -     -    , ,   ...   
,    .

----------


## Meladon

5-7  
       ,

----------


## Akvarel'

*Meladon*,
,  .          "".

----------


## svitlana

, !   , ,   .          ,   ....   .   !
      ,       .  , , .  .

----------

, ,

----------


## LAEN

> , !   , ,   .          ,   ....   .   !
>       ,       .  , , .  .

  : 
7,20
9,00
10,25 
   -2 ( 65)   

> , ,

     ,

----------


## RAMM

> , ,

       ()  .     .

----------


## LAEN

*svitlana*,      ,     3   :  

> -  	06-10 (.,), 06-25 (., .), 12-25 (.), 14-00 (.), 16-55 (.)

  http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_route_as_2.html

----------

